# North west kennels



## jnsw (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi,

can anyone recommend a kennels in the north west that will accept dogs with behaviour problems.

i have a rescue dog and usually leave him with friends when i go on holiday but due to a change in circumstances i am going to have to look into alternatives for him.

he is a big softy with me and people he knows and trusts but with strangers he can be aggressive when approached.

he does not mix with other dogs AT ALL and must be kept on a lead at all times when outside the house. If a dog approaches him, his attack instinct is automatic, so would need a kennels that offered individual kennels that offered 1 on 1 treatment and preferably had a secure enclosed exercise area.

I guess because of his behaviour, he spent 4 months in a local authority dogs home prior to me adopting him and i am loathe to send him back to kennels but i do not have a family support structure to permit me to have him looked after at home (other than the 1 friend who is unfortunately relocating and cannot have pets in his new place).

he is a cross staffie and us about 4 years old and neutered.

any suggestions i could look into would be really appreciated.


----------

